# I love anime, but I hate fanservice, but I love guns...



## spike (Apr 11, 2005)

Najica Blitz Tactics:

Wins the prize for the best use of antique weapons and military aircraft.

SPIKE's review:
Easily summed up as James Bond with panties. However, I often find the fanservice crowded out by the use of (mostly heavy) weaponry, including weapons of WWII like the Sten, FG42 Paratrooper Rifle, Panzerfaust, and other miscellaneous grenades and launchers, rockets, cannons, etc.

This Anime is all about secret agent Najica Hiragi whose day job is as a perfumier who can identify over 100 different scents, and her Terminator-like companion Lila, who resembles an innocent 13 year old girl, but is very skilled in the use of her standard sidearm, a extended barrelled .50 cal desert eagle. However, as things start off she must learn in the way of being a "human" familiar to those who watched the movie Terminator 2.
The series follows the unlikely pair as they go on their missions, usually involving other android models.

However, I was kind of disappointed to find that the series had ripped off Boeing's X-Plane for a Japanese make, but delighted to see it it beaten by an old vietnam-era jet fighter.

I think this explains everything!


----------



## spike (Apr 11, 2005)

pics


----------

